# DUI Stop



## Blue Tick (Dec 5, 2007)

Try reciting the alphabet backwards!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Covs2Ktrc]YouTube - DUI Stop[/ame]


----------



## Josiah (Dec 5, 2007)

Busted! i couldnt hold back laughing when she had him start dancing!


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 5, 2007)

It's one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time!


If you watch 1:30-1:32, the guy kicks and the lady reaches back to grab her gun.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 5, 2007)

Still funny.


----------



## calgal (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Poimen (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2007)

OK, that is still one of the funniest youtube videos I have ever seen.

However, does it bother anyone else that the cop kept changing the "road-side sobriety test" until he failed?

A good friend of mine was just appointed as Crown Prosecutor (DA in the USA). His observation (whilst in private practice) was that the most elastic charge was DUI. His observation was that in many (most?) cases the officer could do all most any thing and then claim that the person had failed a "road-side sobriaty test".

I do not mean to vindicate "drunk-drivers", however making a person line-dance on the side of the highway seems a bit much.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 5, 2007)

Kevin, I do think that it was staged


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 5, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Kevin, I do think that it was staged



It was. It's from Reno 911 I think.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, I too thought that it came from Reno 911 as I watched it. Hilarious none the less.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Kevin, I do think that it was staged



Doh!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought it was real until the "step, kick, step, bop-bop" thing. I just can't see my dad on the side of the road with some drunk trying to get him to do the "bop-bop" with his hips.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 6, 2007)

Years ago, I was asked to do this..I laughed at the officer and offered to do the alphabet in sign language instead...because I knew drunk or sober I couldn't say this backwards..


----------

